# AI Type keyboard... thoughts?



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Has anyone used the keyboard AI Type? My girlfriend stumbled upon it and suggested it to me, so far I really like it.

The customization is far beyond anything I've seen before and the auto correct seems pretty good. I'm surprised that I have not seen mention of it on the forums before...

Have any of you tried it? Its $5 so I'm currently using the trial which lasts 20 days or something.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

Never heard of it but I'm certainly down to give it a try! Is it anything like swype?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I tried the free version a while back too. Pretty nice. Like u said lots of options, if ur in these forums chances are u like options ; )

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't use swipe because honestly I havent found a keyboard that auto corrects as well as the stock ICS keyboard.

This keyboard seems to work just as well with a few exceptions where the ICS keyboard is better about autocorrecting, but overall im satisfied.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

when it comes to auto-correcting and prediction, i haven't used anything better than swiftkey. i have tried about 4 or 5 different keyboard, but i haven't tried AI keyboard. 
if i couldn't use swiftkey than i'd stick with the stock ICS keyboard.


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

i found that a.i. type uses a lot of data (compared to swype, swiftkey or thumb keyboard) even when cloud based prediction is turned off in settings, sorry but i won't use a keyboard that does that...


----------

